# Upgrading from 2.5 to 4" dust collection system



## Redvan (Apr 11, 2018)

My shop was small when I first started and now well, you get the idea…..

Anyway, I'm a long time customer of the Rock website and decided it's time to upgrade my DCS to 4" pipe and fittings but cannot seem to find anything but fittings at the Rock site.

What is used for piping that will fit 4" fittings?

Mike


----------



## mathguy1981 (Aug 30, 2018)

Mike, I am setting up my Harbor Freight DC with 4" DWS pipe from the Home Depot. It's thin walled (NOT schedule 40) PVC that's Drain, Water, Sewer piping. Each 10 foot section is about $10. I got all my elbows, wyes, etc from there two. For blast gates, I splurged and got the aluminum self-cleaning from Lee Valley tools. I got the clamps to hang the pipe from them too.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

I've found that I can pull a 4" flex hose onto the thin walled drain pipe and then just use a hose clamp.

I have lots and lots of Rockler connectors. 2 boxes in my shed.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

same as mathguy,its cheap and easy to setup.i screw all the connections and tape the joints with hvac foil tape so no air leaks,i dont recommend using any glues because if your like most the setup will change in time and this makes disassembly easy.the blast gates i get from rockler but i may upgrade to the aluminum ones myself.


----------



## bmerrill (Mar 14, 2018)

Anyone grounding the PVC pipe with wire inside or outside the pipe? If so could a strip of aluminum duct tape be used instead of wire on the outside of the pipe?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Anyone grounding the PVC pipe with wire inside or outside the pipe? If so could a strip of aluminum duct tape be used instead of wire on the outside of the pipe?
> 
> - bmerrill


i did in the beginning because i was told static electricity would be a problem but stopped doing it totally and have had no issues.if you do dont run the wire inside or you could end up with clogs if long curls of wood catch and build up.i never thought about that happening and had to take a section apart,which is why i just never added a ground wire again.ive read some getting static shocks,but i havn't had any problem.


----------



## mathguy1981 (Aug 30, 2018)

No wire, a waste and an extremely remote chance of anything drastic happening.


----------



## Redvan (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks everyone, 
Home Depot, here I come….

Mike.


----------



## Redvan (Apr 11, 2018)

New development:
Upon review of 4" fittings at Rockler, i saw that they offer a connector for thin walled PVC pipe. 
So, if I plan to use 6 blast gates and 4 other fittings, would i need 20 of these PVC fittings, one for each side of each fitting?

Also,;
"mathguy1981" mentioned that he also got his fittings for the twpvc at Home Depot. Do the Rockler fittings mate with standard PVC fittings?
"RobS888" noted that he can pull 4" hose onto the twpvc. Is the twpvc used as a main run and then hose from there to blast gates and then to equipment?

Please give me a very clear picture of how this all goes together. 
I really do not want to hear the critic (wife) harping on how I got it all wrong and wasted time, effort and money.

Mike.


----------

